# Basic Hamburger Foil Dinner



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Per serving: 
1 lg. hamburger patty (about 1/2 lb.) 
1 small potato, sliced 
2 carrots, sliced or sticks 
1 onion slice 
pat of butter or margarine 
salt, pepper, garlic to taste 

Tear off a large piece of heavy-duty aluminum foil; spray with nonstick cooking spray. Place raw hamburg in center of foil and layer the rest of ingredients on top. Put pat of butter on top. Fold as instructed below. Repeat for each dinner. Cook for about 1 hr. or until hamburger is done and vegetables are tender, turning occasionally to prevent burning (not necessary to turn if baked in an oven at 350 degrees).

FOLDING A FOIL DINNER: Fold long edges of foil together and fold down to food. Roll other 2 ends up to food. Gently press top seam down to seal. ALWAYS OPEN COOKED FOIL PACKETS CAREFULLY TO PREVENT STEAM BURNS.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard if you use cabbage leaves, they will help prevent the hamburger from burning...have you heard that?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never heard that?? You mean use them as a base layer, and then put your burger on top of it


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*burgers*

yea, put them as a base, and then you can eat them too!


----------

